
Ask HN: What are the PL features that would get the most out of the human brain? - juliend2
Imagine running software on someone&#x27;s brain. What are the features of a programming language that could harness the most out of it? Just curious.
======
chendragon
I would think that it would have to be a syntactically simple language. The
human brain isn't super efficient at processing instructions in the
traditional CPU sense, so it would perform better if it "compiled" into
reusable bits of "code" that could be made a habit.

Not exactly a programming language feature, but it would be nice to have a
scheduler implemented somehow if that's possible. You can sort of train
yourself to do this, at the cost of context switching inefficiency. Context
switching is really expensive for the brain in time but can be feasible if
done at boundaries of "task units" and only every few seconds.

------
BonfaceKilz
Lisp macros. Code as a data structure is a concept that the human brain would
adapt to easily(and hopefully not misuse)

------
Centrino
Declarative programming languages based on formal logic. Have a look at the
Prolog programming language to get an idea.

~~~
juliend2
I agree. Prolog seem pretty good for tersely writing predicates in a
natural/human way.

